# buying firewood



## banderson7474 (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been wondering why I haven't bought normal firewood and used that for smoking?  So if I found a place that sold a truck load of oak, that would be a lot cheaper than the smoke wood I buy from the bag.

https://auburn.craigslist.org/grd/d/auburn-firewood/6802395182.html

Does anyone do this or is there a reason I shouldn't?  I'm thinking I should use this even if it was just for purely heat and use the more costly hickory and mesquite type bags of smoke wood in the beginning.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2019)

i've used oak, maple, ash, apple, hickory, what ever I have laying around my yard,I think it's all good, the only thing you need to watch with truck loads is that they don't slip some pine in, that probably wouldn't taste to good


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2019)

Can't rightly say...
The ad sez $150 _a Truck Load._
I don't like that kind of ad.
Oak is a heavy wood. Ask if a truck load is a rik, half a cord, or just how much is that "Truck Load"?
If its a rik, that's $450 a cord. NOT a deal.
If they tell you Half a Cord, That's $300 a cord.

You need to know about buying wood so you don't get screwed.
http://www.lifirewood.com/firewood-facts.php


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

Yup as said just make sure what your getting if buying by the cord make sure that is what your getting. A 1/2 ton pickup will not hold a cord of wood. The old games is buyer beware. As far as the wood yup if its good oak it will be fine just make sure it is dry.

Warren


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks guys, I was just using that ad as an example, there are two places near me that sell firewood, I just need to find out what type of wood it is.  I think I can get it a lot cheaper than that ad.  I truly need to learn what pine looks like b/c I've made that mistake before.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

Didn't look at the ad the first time here it is illegal to sell wood other than by special measurements such as a cord 
1/2 cord or even 1/8 cord sold for camping. Like said before just be sure. Pine has a smell that if you know what it is you can easily tell pine.

Warren


----------



## weedeater (Feb 21, 2019)

Where you are located in Alabama you should have no trouble finding a good supplier of wood by the truckload suitable for smoking.  White oak, red oak, hickory, etc should be readily available.  Figure out how many bags of firewood you would have to buy to equal that truck load and you will quickly see you are currently paying an exorbitant price.  The trick is finding a good supplier who can furnish you with what you want.  

Weedeater


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 21, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Where you are located in Alabama you should have no trouble finding a good supplier of wood by the truckload suitable for smoking.  White oak, red oak, hickory, etc should be readily available.  Figure out how many bags of firewood you would have to buy to equal that truck load and you will quickly see you are currently paying an exorbitant price.  The trick is finding a good supplier who can furnish you with what you want.
> 
> Weedeater


Yea, I actually get a good price on bagged smoke wood too but I find it silly that I'm throwing on misquite or hickory smoke wood on especially when the meat is wrapped when I could be throwing on oak firewood for fuel/heat.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Feb 22, 2019)

banderson - I am up Hwy 280 from you in Chelsea. I buy wood from Alabama Forest Products in Helena. They supply restaurants in AL with splits of oak and hickory. You can buy it green or seasoned and in different lengths. I purchase the seasoned, cut offal which are about 10 to 12" long for 8 cents a pound, longer splits are .12 per pound. They are right down the road from my house so i just drive down and load up. There might be a company like them around you or they might deliver to a BBQ place near you. They are nice people and easy to deal with.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 22, 2019)

Heart of Dixie said:


> banderson - I am up Hwy 280 from you in Chelsea. I buy wood from Alabama Forest Products in Helena. They supply restaurants in AL with splits of oak and hickory. You can buy it green or seasoned and in different lengths. I purchase the seasoned, cut offal which are about 10 to 12" long for 8 cents a pound, longer splits are .12 per pound. They are right down the road from my house so i just drive down and load up. There might be a company like them around you or they might deliver to a BBQ place near you. They are nice people and easy to deal with.



Hey thanks for the note.  I did a quick search and don't see anything closer but Chelsea is close enough for me to make a run and get a truck load, heck that will last me a long time.  Plus I can hit twin peaks while I'm in the area for a cold one!!


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Feb 22, 2019)

They are right off exit 242 on I 65. M-F only. Going north exit on 242, turn right, go to the T, turn right, about 1/2 mile down on your left. They have a web site.  Glad that I could be a help.


----------

